# Wie Batch unter Windows 7  in Autostart kopieren?



## Masterfire (7. Februar 2010)

Hallo Liebe Community,
ich habe die oben genannte Frage, Irgendwie gelingt es mir nicht mit den normalen Copybefehlen die Batch in den Autostart zu kopieren.
Woran liegt das?


----------



## Masterfire (7. Februar 2010)

bitte löschen.... war meine dummheit


----------

